# Radeon 3d Support



## Lego (May 23, 2009)

Hey all, I was just on phoronix.com and see that AMD has been releasing more info for the video drivers, Thankfully!  So I was just wondering if any new drivers have been released that would allow for 3d support with my Radeon 2400 yet. Im still using my intel card so I figured I would ask first before doing anything.


----------



## adamk (May 23, 2009)

No.  3D acceleration is at a very rudimentary state.  Even the redbook "Hello" demo ( http://read.pudn.com/downloads101/ebook/412429/OpenGL编程权威指南/源码/hello.c__.htm ) may or may not work, and there are plenty of lockups to go around.

The Mesa driver is really at a stage only appropriate for developers.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks.


----------

